# $10 Light box



## ctubbs (Jan 20, 2015)

This just came up on "Instructables" and I thought some might have an interest in it.  It should be able to provide good even lighting and be adaptable to about any size project or color background color.  However, I have not as yet built or tried one of these, so proceed with caution.

Light Box Photo Studio


----------



## flyitfast (Jan 20, 2015)

Great idea!  Where were you a week ago??  I just bought a light box which cost several times what this one apparently does.
Thanks for showing.
gordon


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 20, 2015)

Looks might it may be very good for non reflective objects. 
I would think pens might pose an issue.


----------



## triw51 (Jan 20, 2015)

flyitfast said:


> Great idea!  Where were you a week ago??  I just bought a light box which cost several times what this one apparently does.
> Thanks for showing.
> gordon


 
Just like me I seem to be a day late and dollar short.  I purchased a digital reader to set the angle on your saw for approx. $40 about two weeks later it was on sale for $29


----------

